# Driving lessons here i come



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

good luck bubblegum


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

cheers jimmy, when you come over to ireland we could go on drives and ill show you the countryside


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

*Congrats*

Congratulations on your decision to have professional driving lessons. I cannot tell you how much that will benefit you. 

And you will have SUCH FUN!!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i know i cant wait, wanna learn the right way and as i think they are the best for training both horse and driver i will know all their techniques.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

if you get stuck i know some men in castlrea very good at training driving horses


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i think you will find its money well spent, and you will learn so much, and have loads of fun.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

the only people i know in castlerea are the hay men and the bakery shop people


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sure you'll love it! I prefer driving to riding


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

Well Bubblegum, after reading this thread and all the positive reactions to it, i`ve decided to follow your lead and take a few lessons myself.. i`ve booked my first for next week, thanks for the inspiration.. Kev


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

hope you have great fun too, and love it! theres a lot more to driving than some people would have you believe.


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

well, i had my first lesson today... i had an absolutely fantastic morning at John Parkers yard in sunny Suffolk..i spent an hour or so being shown the basics of the harness and how to fit it etc and rein control and the next hour and a half driving in the country side i cannot wait untill next week, for lesson 2


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

smudger, i'm glad you decided to have lessons with a top man; i bet it was fantastic. glad you enjoyed it so much- it will just get better and better!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow, im waiting until next month so i can afford to go, am so excited think i need to get a sponge for a brain as ill forget half the stuff they are trying to tell me.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

watchout for those old farmers drivin tractors on the narrow lanes


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

jimmy said:


> watchout for those old farmers drivin tractors on the narrow lanes


 
thanks jimmy but i wont be out on narrow roads just yet, its all arena work and private roads used it wont be until i know how to do everything that i will be allowed onto little roads. and i intend on getting a big horn and a flag and ringing all the farmers to let them know to stay in haha


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy said:


> watchout for those old farmers drivin tractors on the narrow lanes


its not the tractors you have to worrry about, its the dizzy women in the range rovers doing 90mph everywhere!!! :shock:


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

no range rovers down my area, although we have some serious amount of log trucks that go way too fast, but hope by the time i drive the babies they will be all gone


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

all the truck/ lorry drivers are really great around us... and so are young men ( probably worried about thier high insurance premiums!) and bus drivers--- i agree with jimmy- the ones who do the stupid ditzy things are ussually women at least in our area. weve been overtaken on the outside, swiped at as we've turned into drive, from the other lane (!!) horns blaring behind us, and my personal favorite- the young mother/car driver, on a narrow lane, who let her child hang out of the window, and try to pull my mares harness off as we passed! good thing we are pretty bombproof- all that training's paid off!


----------

